# Redoing the 1998 NBA Draft



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Redoing the 1998 NBA Draft*

_PICK) PLAYER (ACTUAL DRAFT POSITION)_

1) Dirk Nowitzki (9'th)
2) Paul Pierce (10'th)
3) Vince Carter (5'th)
4) Mike Bibby (2'nd)
5) Antawn Jamison (4'th)
6) Larry Hughes (8'th)
7) Rashard Lewis (32'nd)
8) Jason Williams (7'th)
9) Raef LaFrentz (3'rd)
10) Al Harrington (25'th)
11) Ricky Davis (21'st)
12) Matt Harpring (15'th)
13) Bonzi Wells (11'th)


Dirk Nowitzki:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

wow, that looks like a great draft.



who went #1 again??


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

the Kandi Man.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Cutino Mobely (sp?) and Ruben Patterson were in that draft as well. Neither are world beaters...although ruben tried starting with his wife, but nice players none the less.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

I did some reordering and took Raef out.

1) Dirk Nowitzki (9'th)
2) Paul Pierce (10'th)
3) Vince Carter (5'th)
4) Mike Bibby (2'nd)
5) Antawn Jamison (4'th)
6) Rashard Lewis (32'nd)
7) Larry Hughes (8th)
8) Jason Williams (7'th)
9) Cuttino Mobley (41'st)
10) Ricky Davis (21'st)
11) Al Harrington (25'th)
12) Matt Harpring (15'th)
13) Bonzi Wells (11'th)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Very nice draft: top notch talent at the top and good talent throughout.

Even guys not listed like traylor, nestorovic, garrity, skinner, mohammed have had productive careers so far. Great Draft


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

So can someone tell me how in the hell Kandi Man got selected at no.1?

Was he dominating in college?

Was he seen to have a ton of potential?

What was the rap on him around the 98 draft?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's a shame Kandi clouds what other wise a great draft


----------



## RunningWings (Jun 9, 2005)

No way Jason Williams should be that why. The guy is a virus. I would never want him on my time. He's the anti-point guard, he makes no one better.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

wow that was a great draft deep and with talent avaiable even in the low first round....... just tell me how could the clips ever draft kandi....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think I can explain how the Clippers operate
beyond that they do it badly


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

I'm guessing they chose Kandi based on the fact he had only played 4 years overall in his life including college.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Nobody on this list has a ring. 

Where is Tyronn Lue with his two rings? :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Bibby was supposed to be the Clipper selecton, but he told the organization he wanted no part of their team. If Bibby would have told the Clippers he wouldn't have a problem being drafted, he would have been drafted by them.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

wow i didnt know that... oh well it wasnt very stupid of bibby anyway...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow I thought Cuttino was older.

Good draft though. I remember people saying this draft was really weak.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> So can someone tell me how in the hell Kandi Man got selected at no.1?
> 
> Was he dominating in college?
> 
> ...


Here is his 1998 NBA Draft bio from CNNSI.com.

He put up numbers of 22.2 PPG, 11.2 RPG, and 2.9 BPG as a senior for the Tigers.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Olowokandi was an overhyped big man playing in a smaller conference. His hype came frome teams desperate to find potential superstar big men. However, they were dillusional into thinking that Olowokandi was of that caliber. Sounds alot to me like Bogut. Before Bogut supporters jump me for saying that, let me finish. Bogut did play in a better conference than the Kandi Man did, but let's be real, it's not a major conference like the ACC, Big 10, SEC, etc. I do think Bogut will be better than Olowokandi (that won't take much tho) and will be a good player in the league. However, I don't think he will be good enough to warrant the #1 pick and the Bucks passing on Marvin Williams. Greg Oden will be the next superstar center in the NBA.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Earl Boykins went undrafted from a small school (E. Michigan) that year. He's had a far better career than the Kandiman.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

so where would kandi be taken? 59th?


----------

